# [Thai NR] Prin Kijviwattanakarn Rubik's Clock Average 7.20



## tanapak1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Rubik's clock First round @ Asain Championship 2012

Avg. 7.20 NR
6.887 , 6.638 , (6.359) , (8.530) , 8.082

by Prin Prin Kijviwattanakarn(Thailand)

In the 5th solve if he didn't turn the clock at last he will get DNF.

Thank you Hung Lo for his rubik's clock.

He's my friend, not me, again.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats! (again)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, i can see an official sub-7 seconds average coming..

Dennis


----------



## Mikel (Oct 10, 2012)

Woah! Are those the new speedstacks displays that support the Pro timers?


----------

